# emerge --sync

## ginsoak

Da qualche settimana emerge --sync fallisce per via di un timeout, qualcun altro ha lo stesso problema?

----------

## Peach

stai usando un server rsync europeo?

ti colleghi senza troppa difficoltà alla rete?

----------

## ginsoak

Ricordo di aver provato diversi server, con lo stesso risultato.

Alla rete mi connetto tranquillamente, non so se il problema è collegato, ma anche GoodWeather di gdesklets ha dei problemi, cioè non riesce a fare fetch dei dati.

----------

## ginsoak

Ok, all'ennesimo tentativo il sync è partito.

Certe volte sync non mi funziona per due o tre giorni. È abbastanza strano.

----------

## Nuitari

succede anche a me talvolta, sync lentissimo fino a che nn va in timeout..

piu' generalmente, ho notato che da quando ho cominciato ad usare gentoo il syncaggio e' diventato stralento, bisognerebbe darci un occhiata xche' 5 minuti per aggiornare le liste dei pacchetti mi sembra un po eccessivo!

----------

## Onip

 *Nuitari wrote:*   

>  bisognerebbe darci un occhiata xche' 5 minuti per aggiornare le liste dei pacchetti mi sembra un po eccessivo!

 

Che bei ricordi quel periodo quando un sync impiegava anche un'ora e piazzava la cpu al 100%...

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

ultimamente sta succedendo anche a me che spesso il sync vada in timeout. E mi chiedevo giusto se fossi l'unico..

----------

## cloc3

io non ho notato problemi.

sarà che applico mensilmente il vecchio tip di kernel78?

----------

## nikko96

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> io non ho notato problemi.
> 
> sarà che applico mensilmente il vecchio tip di kernel78?

 

Ebbi il problema qualche settimana fà,e ho risolto con

```

PORTAGE_RSYNC_INITIAL_TIMEOUT=500
```

nel make.conf

----------

